# Saegertown, PA Antique construction equip. show July 16-18, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a little out of the ordinary as the focus is on antique construction equipment, like bulldozers, steam shovels, etc. Here is a link:

http://www.little-mountain.com/pioneer/


----------

